# Another ~ Frans Slaman Seminar ~ May



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

We were so pleased with the seminar we had two weeks ago that we are making plans to bring Frans back up to Maryland during the weekend of May 4 - 6. This is a week before the AWDF and we have a few that will be trialing. There will be a few working slots available, as well as spectators allowed. Contact me via PM if you are interested for details.


Frans Slaman Obedience and Protection Seminar​ 

Friday, 5/4 ~ Saturday 5/5 ~ Sunday 5/6/2012 at 10:00 a.m.​ 

Central MD T.O.P. Dog Club * 13240 Greenberry Lane, Clarksville, MD 21029​ 


_When you can’t afford expensive training weeks, when you aren’t worried about glamour, nature hikes, or the fancy meals, but are worried about quality, training, extensive dog sport knowledge, and the most current techniques for training in drive, building focus and understanding MOTION EXERCISES & RETRIEVES as well as expanding your handling skills, and moving forward from your current position come join us as world competitor, national competitor, assistant world coach, and world-renowned trainer FRANS SLAMAN._

_Frans has given Seminars all across EUROPE, AMERICA, and AFRICA in the last decades! He’s been involved in dogs, and dog sports for over 40 years!_


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)




----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

We have about four more working slots available.. they are filling up quickly.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Two working slots left!!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Good person to train with. Good person period.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's the "vibe" I got from Frans.. just a very nice person, very helpful to seasoned handlers as well as the beginners.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

He was one of the people, as well as Jim Hill, Chris Thompson, T Floyd, Shannon, Dawn, etc that jumped in.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Bump... I believe one work slot is still available.


----------



## vdsauk (Jan 3, 2009)

Frans and Brongo were 2nd at the 2012 WDC in OHIO!!! 96,96,94 and he was the high handler owned and trained dog. We look forward to seeing you all in Maryland in a few weeks! First we are off to Arkansas then direct to you!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Looking forward to it Shannon.. keep in touch we have a few last minute details for work out. Safe travels!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Great seminar... weather held out... great group of people. It's so nice meeting people passionate about the sport from different states.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Glad it was a success!!


----------

